# Marsala Wine



## blutch (Oct 25, 2005)

Will any red wine work as a substitute for Marsala wine in cooking? I'd like to make Chicken Marsala, but don't have any. I have some cheap Merlot that I've cooked with before.

Thanks!

B


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2005)

No, unfortunately for Chicken Marsala there is no good sub (in my opinion) for the marsala wine. Marsala has a very distinct taste that is the main flavor component  in the dish. No other wine will give you that flavor.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

No.  To make Chicken Marsala you have to use Marsala.  Without it, it's like making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with marshmallow fluff and not jelly.  It might taste good, but it really isn't a PB and J.

Marsala tastes a lot different than merlot, is sweeter and has a different consistency as well. 

That said, there are lots of other things you could make with chicken and merlot -- like coq au vin, for example.  Or you could follow the directions for chicken marsala and use the merlot, but it won't really taste anything like chicken marsala.  Might be good though!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2005)

You can use the merlot in place of the marsala but then you won't have chicken marsala, you'll have chicken in merlot sauce.

Dry marsala is a fortified wine that has a distinctive flavor found in no other wine.  If you like dishes cooked with marsala wine, you won't be happy with the flavor using other wines.

As a fortified wine, it will keep for a very long time without spoilage.  Look for Florio Dry Marsala.


----------



## blutch (Oct 25, 2005)

Dang.... I don't have any Marsala and I have all the other ingrediants. I've not had a lot of marsala sauced food, so I probably won't notice. The wine I was going to use is pretty old... vinagery.. is that a problem?

Thanks for the replies~!

B


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

If it is vinagary then yes, it is a big problem and you should not cook with it.

Next time freeze the wine before it goes bad.


----------



## Constance (Oct 25, 2005)

Freeze the leftover wine? Really! What a great idea!
I learn something new every day...thanks, Jenny!

I have a question here...how long can I keep wine in the fridge before it's unfit for cooking?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

If you keep wine in the fridge (white or red) it should last about 2 weeks, in my experience.

Although I think it depends on how sensitive your palate is to wine oxidizing.  Some people taste it more acutely than others and don't mind even drinking wine that's a bit off.

I measure my wine and freeze it in ziplocks if I am not going to drink it within a week or so.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 25, 2005)

I vote: Drink all the wine and have Drunken Blutch with Chicken on the side!


----------



## blutch (Oct 25, 2005)

Hehehehe.

I did the deed. Cooked the dish with the bad wine. It was good... not great, but decent. I drank the good wine... still drinking it actually.

So, next time I will cook this meal with real, fresh marsala and compare.

Thanks for the advice!

B


----------



## Rom (Jul 16, 2007)

Use the Vinegary wine as Vinegar in your salad.
When i was a kid, I think my grandfather used to make wine and if any went off it was used for Vinegar...man it was good. Not sure if you can do that with yours...or if its only the homemade wines..but oh man it was good!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 16, 2007)

When I run out of Marsala (or vice-versa), I use Porto wine.
It is not exactly the same, but a close flavor.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 16, 2007)

In my opinion you cannot cook with cheap anything, or you'll hav the cheap result in the end.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2007)

Rom - maybe blutch will come back and read your response but if he hasn't been back in two years I bet he's not coming back!   

All wines will turn vinegary if left out or have just been open too long.  What a great memory you have of your grandfather making wine!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 16, 2007)

Amen to CharlieD comment:
If it is not good to drink, it is not good to cook.
Give it to your dog or your Mother-in-Law (just kidding)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, what CharlieD said is correct but the use of the word "cheap" can be misleading.  There are MANY inexpensive wines that would be great to cook with as well as drink.  But reading through this thread I don't think that is in question - only the use of and lack of marsala wine is in question.


----------



## Rom (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL OH man i didn't even notice the date on this thread, ohhh feeling so stupid right now LOLL ROFLLL


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL - you may have resurrected this thread just in time to help someone!


----------



## Rom (Jul 16, 2007)

well they do say everything happens for a reason LOL


----------



## oneoffour (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi blutch,
I get a longer keep on wine if in addition to putting it in the frige I use a Vac-u-vin plug on the bottle the vaccum slows oxidation further than just chilling


----------

